# Mémoire Vive a 8go sur G5???



## Dice-officiel (15 Avril 2010)

Salut a tous, 

Je possède un G5 2x1,8ghz, 3go de ram (2x512mo , et 2x 1go)
Apple préconise une installation maximal de 4go de ram, mais j'ai pu lire sur se site, dans un article que certaine personne affirme avoir instaler dans le meme ordinateur, 8go de ram!
Ma question est simple, quelqu'un peut t'il me confirmé cela? 

je souligne que la version de ce G5 ne possède que 4slot pour les mémoires, Si la réponse est positive, il me faudrai donc 4x2go.

Merki!


----------



## alaincha (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

La véritable question est: pourquoi installer 8 Go de RAM sur un G5 ?

8 Go c'est énorme.

À moins de travailler avec un logiciel extrèmement gourmand en mémoire.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais dépassé les 2 Go sur chacun de mes Macs sans en souffrir.

J'utilise, de temps en temps un logiciel tout simple: Memory Monitor pour vérifier si j'ai besoin d'augmenter la mémoire d'un de mes Macs.

Et il me confirme généralement qu'avec mes 2 Go, augmenter la mémoire, compte tenu des logiciels que j'utilise, ne m'apporterait aucun bénéfice.


----------



## Dice-officiel (17 Avril 2010)

Pour répondre a ta question, je 'souhaite augmenter au max, d'un part pour être tranquille un bonne fois pour toute, mais aussi parce que je voudrai faire tourné plusieurs logiciel gourmand ensemble (Photo shop / Final cut PRO / Pro tools) tous sa pour faire des montage vidéo en HD, il me faut donc acquérir une bonne carte vidéo en plus.

Mais je comprend ta remarque du sens ou je n'ai jamais vu mon G5 ramé! Ceci dit, afin d'avoir un monstre prêt a toute épreuve je veut anticipé.  

A tu donc une réponse pour moi? car investir pour rien sa m'embête un peut beaucoup


----------



## alaincha (17 Avril 2010)

Dice-officiel a dit:


> je voudrai faire tourner plusieurs logiciel gourmand ensemble (Photo shop / Final cut PRO / Pro tools)



Il ne m'est jamais venu l'idée de faire tourner simultanément Photoshop, Final Cut et ProTools sur aucun de mes Macs.

C'est beaucoup trop dangereux.

Avant de lancer un de ces logiciels, je quitte les autres.

Ils n'ont strictement aucune raison de fonctionner simultanément.


----------



## Dice-officiel (17 Avril 2010)

Bon, si tu sait pas répondre a ma question, casse toi de mon post. Je fait tourner les applis que je veut sur mon G5, si je veut les faire tourné ensemble, sa me regarde. C'est pas parce que toi tu trouve sa inutile que c'est forcément inutile. Sa me permet pendant mon montage vidéo, de travail des visuel sur photo shop pour les rebalancé dans final cut pro direct, et si je veut acordé mon master au montage, je vais dans pro tools, je modifi mon mix, et je rebalancé le bounce dans final cut, le tout sans fermé sans cesse les applis, voila pour te répondre quand meme petit ignorant.

J'suis sur que tes un gros geek qui passe ses journé a faire des création sur mac qui véron jamais le jour, et qui passe ses journé a faire chier les gens qui on des vrai question comme moi. Tu lit, tu c'est pas? casse toi, fait pas chier. et répond pas puisque t'es si intelligent l'enfant bulle. 

Bléro de geek.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2010)

Dice-officiel a dit:


> Bon, si tu *ne* sai*s* pas répondre a ma question, casse toi de mon post. Je fai*s* tourner les applis que je veu*x* sur mon G5, si je veu*x* les faire tourn*er* ensemble, *ç*a me regarde. C'est pas parce que toi tu trouve *ç*a inutile que c'est forcément inutile. *ç*a me permet*,* pendant mon montage vidéo, de travail*ler* des visuel*s* sur photo shop pour les rebalanc*er* dans final cut pro direct, et si je veu*x* acord*er* mon master au montage, je vais dans pro tools, je modifi*e* mon mix, et je rebalanc*e* le bounce dans final cut, le tout sans ferm*er* sans cesse les applis, voila pour te répondre quand m*ê*me petit ignorant.
> 
> J'suis s*û*r que t*'*es un gros geek qui passe ses journé*es* *à* faire des création*s* sur mac qui *ne *v*er*ron*t* jamais le jour, et qui passe ses journé*es* *à* faire chier les gens qui on*t* des vrai*es* question*s* comme moi. Tu li*s*, tu *sais* pas? casse toi, fait pas chier. et répond*s* pas puisque t'es si intelligent l'enfant bulle.
> 
> Bl*aireau* de geek.


ça ne fait rien avancer, mais ça pique moins les yeux ...

A part ça, désolé, je n'ai absolument aucune idée sur le fait de pouvoir mettre 8Go de mémoire sur ton mac, mais:
1- tu aurais pu mettre un lien vers l'article que tu cites dans ton 1er post
2- achète déjà une (1) barette 2 go et vois si elle est reconnue
3- Si c'est le cas, tu achètes les 3 autres.


----------



## iMacounet (20 Avril 2010)

Dice-officiel a dit:


> Bon, si tu sait pas répondre a ma question, casse toi de mon post. Je fait tourner les applis que je veut sur mon G5, si je veut les faire tourné ensemble, sa me regarde. C'est pas parce que toi tu trouve sa inutile que c'est forcément inutile. Sa me permet pendant mon montage vidéo, de travail des visuel sur photo shop pour les rebalancé dans final cut pro direct, et si je veut acordé mon master au montage, je vais dans pro tools, je modifi mon mix, et je rebalancé le bounce dans final cut, le tout sans fermé sans cesse les applis, voila pour te répondre quand meme petit ignorant.
> 
> J'suis sur que tes un gros geek qui passe ses journé a faire des création sur mac qui véron jamais le jour, et qui passe ses journé a faire chier les gens qui on des vrai question comme moi. Tu lit, tu c'est pas? casse toi, fait pas chier. et répond pas puisque t'es si intelligent l'enfant bulle.
> 
> Bléro de geek.




Calme toi. Pourquoi tu insulte gratuitement ?







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> ça ne fait rien avancer, mais ça pique moins les yeux ...
> 
> A part ça, désolé, je n'ai absolument aucune idée sur le fait de pouvoir mettre 8Go de mémoire sur ton mac, mais:
> 1- *tu aurais pu mettre un lien vers l'article que tu cites dans ton 1er post*
> ...


Il parle de MacGé. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------


----------



## alibo (20 Avril 2010)

_
J'suis sur que tes un gros geek qui passe ses journé a faire des création sur mac qui véron jamais le jour, et qui passe ses journé a faire chier les gens qui on des vrai question comme moi. Tu lit, tu c'est pas? casse toi, fait pas chier. et répond pas puisque t'es si intelligent l'enfant bulle. 
Bléro de geek._

mais que fait le modo :love: ? plein de gros mots (qui ne font jamais avancer le schmilblick) et au moins une faute d'orthographe par mot ? et ça passe ?????


----------



## alaincha (20 Avril 2010)

Dice-officiel a dit:


> si tu sait pas répondre a ma question, casse toi de mon post.



Avec plaisir .

J'avais quelques réponses éventuelles à te proposer en essayant de discuter un peu avec toi pour mieux te connaitre, mais si tu ne souhaites pas discuter, alors je m'en vais.


----------



## Dice-officiel (20 Avril 2010)

Félicitation à tous, vous etes bon en orthographe et en vanne, mais un peut moins en informatique, et c'est plutôt ça que je recherche!!! Pour mon attitude, je suis seulement agacé des "GEEK" qui répondent à ma question par une question... Et qui juge l'utilité des chose que je veut faire, sa me regarde.

Pour rester dans le sujet, oui la source est de MAC G.
Je me suis renseigné chez un informaticien de ma ville, il ma dit que c'était impossible, mais j'ai pas vraiment compris son explication...  

Donc, quelqu'un sait quelque chose??? Pour le fait d'acheter une ram et essayer, cela m'embête pour deux raisons, le prix, et je n'ai aucune idée de la référence qu'il me faut.

_New question au passage pour les pro du Bescherelle et les autres : Quel carte vidéo je pourrai acheté pour mon G5 de manière a pourvoir travailler de la vidéo HD sur final cut?_ On m'a parlé d'un carte de 512mo minimum... Mais la quelle???

Merci.


----------

